# 8340 Ford hydraulic system.



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Can a joy stick be plumbed as to free up my back remotes and still have loader function without having to use one remote to operate the loader? It has the CCLS system and closed center pump.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Yes but your loader valve will need to be replaced with a closed center load sensing valve $$$$. This valve can then be fed by Tee'ing into the pressure, return and load sense line that go to your remote valvebody. Also in your load sense line you will need to buy the special check valve from new holland and plumb it inline.

I'd like to do this on my TW but it gets very expensive very quick so its on hold currently.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Chevy is absolutely right. Some brands of loader valve blocks are convertible from open centre to load sensing. Quicke's aren't too expensive. I know for my tractor a new quicke valve is cheaper than two more remotes on the back.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

There needs to be some clarification on the type of loader valve you need. There are the open center type valves which can be converted to a closed center hyd system use by installing a special plug in the loader valve port. This type of valve will NOT work for your parameters of freeing a remove valve becasue there is no oil being sent to the compensating valve to move the ccls pump to high pressure. As stated above you need a load sensing valve. The load sense line is usually 1/4' hose and goes from the loader valve to a shuttle valve in the load sensing line to the compensating valve.

Load sensing valves are not cheap. You can check with idividual loader mfgs for prices, but do not be surprised if the valves are in excess of 2000.00


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

There is no valve on the loader, the hoses run directly from the loader cylinders to the remotes. Thanks to all, however this is going to be more that I want to spend just for conveince , just might look into a multiplier.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Mine is setup with a standard open center 2 spool valve with joystick to run the loader. This valve is fed off just one remote valve. Lock the remote lever in place to use the loader. This isn't ideal as the pump is constantly in high pressure when you have the remote locked on, but it does the job and only uses one remote to power the loader.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The quicke valves new cost that but you can get them salvage for 500-700. Usually survive the fire fine. Lots of cih and other brands use them too on the larger tractors as they are ccls.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

About 550$ plus cables for the two circuit ccls valve at surplus centre for a new valve.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Then you need the shuttle check valve from CNH which is like 150 bucks. Then you need to braze or splice Tee's into the pressure, return, and load sense lines and run them down to your new valve.

When I do my TW I want to put in a 3 spool valve so that I can have an extra circuit to the front for a grapple.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

There are fittings available to connect to the present lines so there should be no need to make any fittings. I think if you go to the NH parts site and look up a 7312 loader you will find the information you need.

Slowzuki, that looks like an Economical solution for this application.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Fittings and steel lines are available but if your cheap like me a couple of braze in Tee's is a lot more economical. Then you only have to buy the expensive shuttle check Tee from CNH.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

I am attaching a file with the information on how to plumb up the system except for the shuttle valve. Chevy's situation is different from yours since there are provisions on your tractor to add the valve, whereas on the TW series tractors there were none. The kit mentioned in the attached file was installed on a TS110 tractor. The 8340 should use the same parts, but check with your dealer before ordering anything. I would look for a less expensive shuttle valve then the one listed in the kit. The shuttle valve that is used when more then two remotes are on the tractor is around 40.00. You may need to make some short hoses to fit it into the system. Other loader mfgs should also have some parts breakdowns on their valve and plumbing they use when one of their loaders is installed on an 8340.

View attachment Plumbing.pdf


----------

